# Removing screen printing



## kb24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if theres any way in removing screen printing off a jersey.
Sorry im new to this and i want to remove a name thats screen printed off a basketball jersey.
Is this possible?
please help.
thanks!


----------

